# 00' Jetta, VR6, possible engine miss, stumble on acceleration, Emission workshop flashs



## willywonkaistheman2 (Apr 28, 2007)

looking for some help since I have no VW/Audi shop where I live.
Wifes Jetta running rough on acceleration, once up at highway speed the car runs fine.
Does it through the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gears.
Car idles smooth, Emissions workshop occasionally flashes but then goes out.
I think the exhaust stinks worse than usual too. May just be me.
Anybody have any ideas of what to look at before I start looking for a VAG-Com locally?
Changed plugs, wires recently. I believe ours is the BDH engine, plugs set to .027 gap.

Thanks for any input or advise you may have.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 00' Jetta, VR6, possible engine miss, stumble on accelera ... (willywonkaistheman2)*

mass air meter?


----------



## willywonkaistheman2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 00' Jetta, VR6, possible engine miss, stumble on accelera ... (definition56)*

That's been suggested too. We just replaced the MAF three or four years ago though.
Getting it Vagged tomorrow hopefully.
Thanks.


----------



## willywonkaistheman2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 00' Jetta, VR6, possible engine miss, stumble on accelera ... (willywonkaistheman2)*

Got the Jetta Vagged.
Have a "short to ground" at all cylinders and on a couple sensors.
I'm working with the tech and I'm supposed to go back through what wiring I can see for anything unusual.
As well as some electrical tests.
Hope to have it figured out soon.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

you may get a better response if you post this in the VR6 tech forum. you are in the V6 30V forum


----------



## jmoon3042 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am having the same issues. Did you find anything that resolved your 'hesitation' issue?


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (jmoon3042)*

coil packs maybe? or bad o2?


----------



## jmoon3042 (Jul 16, 2007)

I replaced the coil packs and the O2 sensors. No CEL for my problem though.


----------



## willywonkaistheman2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (jmoon3042)*

Sorry for the length of no reply.
Did the coil packs and o2 set you right?
My tech asked me to trace and look for any shorts, and do some volt meter testing.
I haven't gotten to it with my work schedule.
How is yours?


----------

